# Braced wall panels in a sunroom



## Sifu (Apr 2, 2012)

Getting a lot of sunroom additions and want to check something.  Is there an exception or alternative for sunrooms where wall bracing is concerned?  These rooms, full of glass rarely have the room for the prescriptive bracing requirements.  I am getting my tail handed to me on this issue and since I havn't had to deal with one for a while I want to make sure I havn't missed something.


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 2, 2012)

Massachussettes admends 2009 IRC as follows

R602.10 Add a second exception as follows:

Exception 2. Unconditioned single story rooms, of areas less than 600 sq. ft., where the main

dwelling is connected to the room via an exterior door or slider and no other openings between

the main dwelling and room exist (i.e. thermally isolated).

what edition are you using


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 3, 2012)

We see them engineered when they do not meet the prescriptive methods. A lot of sunrooms can use a portal frame with a continuous header and straps.


----------



## steveray (Apr 3, 2012)

Engineer it...just like rooms on piers.....but I do like the exception from the Commish...that would make me far less of a "bad guy" if we had that...


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 3, 2012)

In Massachusetts we do have an exception as TheCommish stated, but since I'm located in a 110 mph basic wind speed zone I typically designed them as a post-and-beam structure using the Wood Frame Construction Manual or use the APA wood portal frame depending on the design. Might use more metal connectors than what our code requires (because of the exception), but I don't want to see it come apart in a storm event.


----------



## Sifu (Apr 3, 2012)

2006 IRC, sure wish we had the MA exception.  Just wanted to make sure before I re-open the can of worms.


----------



## Sifu (Apr 3, 2012)

OK, take it easy on me but could this be acceptable?  I drew this little sketch straight out of 2006 IRC 602.10.6.2 #1(or at least my understanding of it).  Assuming the details of the codes are met does this appear to meet the provisions of the code?  I put the wall directly on the fdtn and framed the floor inside of the wall.  That allows the direct connection to the fdtn.  This is an actual room submitted yesterday.  His plan shows 11" corners and 7" between the windows.  The way I understand the code this would be a prescriptive method, but my understanding might be as bad as my sketch.

&*%$#  I drew a sketch, scanned it in and I can't upload it.  Told it is too large.  Any way around that?


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 3, 2012)

Sifu,

As a recommendation, I would go on the internet and search for your nearest

Simpson-Stongtie representative, not an authorized dealer of their products,

but an actual Simpson-Strongtie rep.    We have used them before and

recommended contractors to them for designing & meeting the prescriptive

requirements of the wall bracing.

If you want, PM me and I will give you some more info.

Thanks!


----------



## Mule (Apr 3, 2012)

You might use a hosting site for your picture and upload it there. Then put a link to it.


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 3, 2012)

Open the sketch in a program that will allow you to edit (I use photodraw) and save as a smaller file to meet the constraints of the site.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 3, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> Open the sketch in a program that will allow you to edit (I use photodraw) and save as a smaller file to meet the constraints of the site.


Yep that is the way I do it.

I like the new avatar Darren.


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not sure what your design wind speed and seismic design categories are, but I would require engineering, unless they actually incorporate wood braced panels into the design.  To minimize the amount of glazing eliminated they could use alternate braced panels.


----------



## Sifu (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know what a hosting site is and I don't have an editing program on my computer that will open it.  Anyone know where a free download could be had of such a program?

Windo zone 90, seismic B.  The plan I have come up with is for alternate braced panels, I've just never done them this way before and want to make sure I can before I give the go-ahead to the builder.  Kind of in a holding pattern until I figure out how to get my sketch online.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 3, 2012)

Sifu said:
			
		

> I don't know what a hosting site is and I don't have an editing program on my computer that will open it. Anyone know where a free download could be had of such a program?


Photobucket or Flickr are two popular sites.



			
				Sifu said:
			
		

> Wind zone 90, seismic B. The plan I have come up with is for alternate braced panels, I've just never done them this way before and want to make sure I can before I give the go-ahead to the builder. Kind of in a holding pattern until I figure out how to get my sketch online.


So far every RDP design received is different. Beware of your limitations and liability should your exceptions become the rule.

Francis


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 3, 2012)

yes the higher wind zone is a problems along with the 3 season room on the raised deck, as it was put to me if you ar on the deck duing the wind event there are other problems.

Mass also exempts 1&2 family from sysmic requirments


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty sure a system with alternate braced panels could be made to work prescriptively.  However that would require a code compliant foundation and holddowns.  Alternate bracerd panels will not work prescriptively on a raised deck.


----------



## iggentleman (Apr 5, 2012)

I usually go with portal frames and adjust the widow size to make it work.


----------



## Sifu (Apr 5, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> Pretty sure a system with alternate braced panels could be made to work prescriptively.  However that would require a code compliant foundation and holddowns.  Alternate bracerd panels will not work prescriptively on a raised deck.


My solution is exactly that, with a code compliant solid foundation.  *If* I can get the sketch up you can critique it to see if I got it right.


----------



## Mule (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a web site that is free to upload pictures to. www.picturetrail.com It is free for a certain amount of bites of pictures. Sign up...upload your jpeg file then once you get the picture uploaded right click on the picture and select properties. Copy and past that information to this web site. Users can then click on the link and see the picture you are talking about.


----------



## DRP (Apr 5, 2012)

Another suggestion on the upload; try scanning at a lower resolution, I think "clear" on the web is 72 pixels. If you have an XP or older machine I've used the free version of this image optimizer;  http://www.xat.com/io/


----------



## Sifu (Apr 5, 2012)

http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj584/raspicher/sunroom1.jpg

Did that work??


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 5, 2012)

it worked ....


----------



## ICE (Apr 5, 2012)

You have a room with a bunch of windows and a Simpson Strong Wall might solve your problem.

When I hear sunroom, I think of this http://www.southerncaliforniarooms.com/sunrooms.html

Most have an ICC ES Report


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 5, 2012)

Sifu,

check out these options through the Engineered Wood Association    http://www.apacad.org/cad_detail.cfm?id=9#c45


----------



## Sifu (Apr 6, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> You have a room with a bunch of windows and a Simpson Strong Wall might solve your problem.When I hear sunroom, I think of this http://www.southerncaliforniarooms.com/sunrooms.html
> 
> Most have an ICC ES Report


When I have seen these type of systems before they have usually been an engineered system or had an ES report.  The problem here is nobody has ever required those specs and I show up asking for them and you would think I just killed their dog.  In this case its just a stick built addition so I am trying to work out the walls straight out of the code, without reducing the windows.  I think I have it now.  I'll give him the option between the code method I have or an RDP.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 6, 2012)

From Deck Builders Mag . . .







Francis


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks more like a portal frame than alternate braced panels, based on visual, but a portal frame could work.

You did not provide details on the width of the wood panels, although if the dimension are right it appears they are >4' on each end.  That is based on an overall width of 18', deduct (3) 2'5" wide windows, assume even 6" between windows and that would stillleave a 5' panel on each end.  What are they proposing for bracing panel on the two ends?


----------

